
Django Rest Framework takes down their docs in solidarity with BLM - jasongi
https://www.django-rest-framework.org/
======
jasongi
For future reference, this is the content:

George Floyd Natosha McDade, Yassin Mohamed, Finan H. Berhe, Sean Reed, Steven
Demarco Taylor, Ariane McCree, Terrance Franklin, Miles Hall, Darius Tarver,
William Green, Samuel David Mallard, Kwame Jones, De’von Bailey, Christopher
Whitfield, Anthony Hill, De’Von Bailey, Eric Logan, Jamarion Robinson, Gregory
Hill Jr, JaQuavion Slaton, Ryan Twyman, Brandon Webber, Jimmy Atchison, Willie
McCoy, Emantic Fitzgerald Bradford J, D’ettrick Griffin, Jemel Roberson,
DeAndre Ballard, Botham Shem Jean, Robert Lawrence White, Anthony Lamar Smith,
Ramarley Graham, Manuel Loggins Jr, Trayvon Martin, Wendell Allen, Kendrec
McDade, Larry Jackson Jr, Jonathan Ferrell, Jordan Baker, Victor White III,
Dontre Hamilton, Eric Garner, John Crawford III, Michael Brown, Ezell Ford,
Dante Parker, Kajieme Powell, Laquan McDonald, Akai Gurley, Tamir Rice, Rumain
Brisbon, Jerame Reid, Charly Keunang, Tony Robinson, Walter Scott, Freddie
Gray, Brendon Glenn, Samuel DuBose, Christian Taylor, Jamar Clark, Mario
Woods, Quintonio LeGrier, Gregory Gunn, Akiel Denkins, Alton Sterling,
Philando Castile, Terrence Sterling, Terence Crutcher, Keith Lamont Scott,
Alfred Olango, Jordan Edwards, Stephon Clark, Danny Ray Thomas, DeJuan
Guillory, Patrick Harmon, Jonathan Hart, Maurice Granton, Julius Johnson,
Jamee Johnson, Michael Dean...

This site is currently offline, in a small expression of solidarity. The REST
framework documentation remains accessible on the GitHub repo.

------
gnusty_gnurc
something asinine like taking down documentation makes me less sympathetic tbh

------
tester756
but why? it is being used by the whole world, not just people from US.

I don't remember popular soft's pages being shut down due to something
happening in e.g HK.

